# good project car



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2439008795&category=6396

I guess its a good project car... 

-PC


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

.. maybe if it were free.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

NICE!


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

That is a perfect project car! clean that beastie up and throw a mean engine in it, and youll be doing alright. The wheels make me think of Micheal Jackson in thriller though.:idhitit:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, I wish I didn't buy my 240. Then I could just take that and swap in a sr20det. Its close to me as well, so it wouldn't even be a problem. Damn


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nice nice nice...and cheap 2.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow.. i wish i was rich. i'd buy that thing in a heartbeat. being older would help too


----------

